# Кастрировать,усыпить животное - добро или зло?



## Кирилл

Щас бабульки бизнес крутят - платишь им 1000 р за котенка\щеночка\другого монстра и они его бесплатно пристраивают.
Но говорят что животным просто бестолковки откручивают и все.
Почему то мне верится в это.


----------



## shestale

Кота надо держать, а не кошку и проблемы такой не будет


----------



## dzu

shestale написал(а):


> Кота надо держать



ну да,только ..заходит (этот кот) в "ванную" и начинает орать благим - матом , а в "ванной" акустика ох .., все соседи на ушах


----------



## shestale

Если в квартире, то нужно кастрированного. А вообще я против того что бы держать животных в квартирах, был и у самого такой опыт.
У нас кот и домой он приходит пожрать да поспать, а орет только на улице)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Кот - тоже как человек, имеет полное право поорать, пописать и попросить себе кошку. 
Кастрировать, стерилизовать и как-то там еще мучить - негуманно и бесчеловечно. 
По тому, как люди относятся к животным, можно судить об их обществе в целом.


----------



## OLENA777

shestale написал(а):


> Кота надо держать, а не кошку и проблемы такой не будет


А если кошка-любимая?


----------



## Sfera

либо стерилизовать, либо на котят не жаловаться


----------



## SNS-amigo

У меня один кот прожил лет 5, другой чуть меньше, но потом убежал драться, еще одного не выпускали из квартиры - почти 19 лет прожил с нами.
Еще недавно был Барсик, вообще как брат, 4 года в своем доме прожил со мной, крупный, добрый, ласковый, но врагам отбор давал - родину защищал.
Никогда никого не кастрировали, и жили с ними в одной семье, в дружбе и любви, насколько это позволяют нам наши разные виды животных существ.

Всё дело в отношении, если кто-то взрослый, относится к домашнему животному как к вещи-тряпки-игрушке, которую можно кидать, бросать, резать, то ему и кастрировать и убить маленькую животинку ничего не стоит. Какими станут, глядя на него, его дети, внуки — и так понятно. 

*Моральный облик человека можно узнать по тому, как он относится к животным, которые меньше и слабее его. *
Варианты эпитетов для тех, кто безжалостен к животным: патологический эгоист, садист, деградант, убийца.
Наказание: по статье 245 УК. Хотя этого мало, ИМХО, наказание тут должно быть равнозначным содеянному.


----------



## Sfera

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> ему и кастрировать и убить маленькую животинку ничего не стоит.


давайте, уважаемый, без крайностей



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> патологический эгоист, садист, деградант, убийца.


За что?
Если я живу в квартире, мне нельзя домой животное принести? Эгоистка и деградант, потому что заперла и кастрировала? 
Я подбирала, лечила и пристраивала щенков и котят десятками. Поддерживаю материально местный питомник бродячих животных. 

Вам легко вот так свысока ступенек частного особняка заявить "пускай живет сам. ОНО тоже живое."
Коты таких вот вопиющих о справедливости оплодотворяют бродячих выброшенных самок, и потом во дворах бегают и подыхают под колесами или от зубов бродячих и не очень собак котят и кошек. Вы сами возили в ветеринарку разорванного собаками кота? Я да, возила усыплять уличного бродяжку. Я вытаскивала из под колес дохлую кошечку беременную. ЕЕ собаки порвали, а потом какой то урод на нее машину поставил. Валялась на стоянке сутки, никто даже в кусты ногой не отбросил. Ездили по ней, раздавили в лепешку. А я ее лечила все лето от инфекции, подкармливала и поила водой в жару. Я ЖАЛЕЮ, что не стерилизовала ее. Было поздно, уже коты свободолюбивых ее матерью сделали. 

Вы понятия не имеете о чем разглагольствуете, моралист, блин


----------



## Sfera

Да ничего я не мерю, читаю и справедливо возмущаюсь. Здесь каждый имеет право на свое мнение. Ваше такое, мое противоречит вашему.
Мне ваше материальное состояние до фонаря. Квартира и частный дом-это пропасть. Вы хоть верблюда себе заведите, есть где содержать.
Я и шестале котов кастрировали по одной причине-не дать им сдохнуть под колесами машин, лопатами соседей и от зубов собак. Когда они приключений на свой передок начнут искать. Есть такие слова: забота и ответственность за тех, кого приручаем. У вас забота странная, завели кота, прожил 5 лет, удрал ну и хрен с ним. Заведу себе другого, так?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Пока работал на производстве - случаев спасения кошек и собак было немало. После этого они еще рожали уходили жить в семью.
И поф было на начальство, если оно было мразью, отстаивал права животных, и если надо с кулаками.
Сам делал уколы, сам отмывал кошек от мазута, бензина - на производстве. А недавно отмачивал и отмывал свою кошку, облипшую в глине и цементе - весила с этими камнями на теле она килограммов 10, как только добралась. Жива - здорова.

Еще недавно был Барсик, вообще как брат, 4 года в своем доме прожил со мной, крупный, добрый, ласковый, но врагам отбор давал - родину защищал.
Никогда никого не кастрировали, и жили с ними в одной семье, в дружбе и любви, насколько это позволяют нам наши разные виды животных существ.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Если нацепить на голову шапочку доктора, это не значит, что быть здоровой. А подпись - ууу, пора бы психологу показаться.



> У вас забота странная, завели кота, прожил 5 лет, удрал ну и хрен с ним. Заведу себе другого, так?


1. Нет не так. 5 лет первый кот - я был маленький. Убежал, пришел, лечили, возили, мазали. Пьяный сосед его покалечил. Прожил, сколько смог.
2. Другой, был рыжий и полудикий, подобрали на огороде - убежал драться с соседским котом, перед этим поцарапал маме в темноте сильно руки, выпустили в коридор, маму - в больницу. Залечили. Кота искали - не нашли. В каждого на улице в глаза вглядывался. Не нашелся.
3. Другой, прожил 19 лет уже был старый, жил дома, не выпускали, чтобы не повторилось как с предыдущим. Если выбегал на улицу, находили - приводили, мыли, лечили.
4. В домишке со мной Барсик 4 года прожил, героически погиб в бою с собаками.



Sfera написал(а):


> либо на котят не жаловаться


Я от одной кошки около ста штук вынянчал. Два раза в год рожала по 3-4-5 штук - считайте - 13 лет прожила, 10 со мной в одном доме. Умерла дома 1 марта этого года.
От нее каждый год оставались кошки - тоже рожали по 5 штук. Жду новых. Отдаю только из рук в руки, с условием возврата, если что не так. Один раз вернули - ребенок маленький тискал, душил. Отдали другим уже побольше. Часто берут в деревню или свой дом. Не все уроды, слава Богу, понимают, что это живое существо - в глаза смотрит, лапкой трогает, мышей ловит, тебе приносит - делится с тобой своей добычей. Плачет, когда больно, мурлычет, когда хорошо.Всё дело в отношении, если кто-то взрослый, относится к домашнему животному как к вещи-тряпки-игрушке, которую можно кидать, бросать, резать, то ему и кастрировать и убить маленькую животинку ничего не стоит. Какими станут, глядя на него, его дети, внуки — и так понятно.

*Моральный облик человека можно узнать по тому, как он относится к животным, которые меньше и слабее его. *


----------



## Кирилл

Есть старая поговорка - самое страшное зло это добро.
Будем рациональны)

Это Путин.
Дичайшая зверюга,и не думайте что он няшка.
В кафэшку переехал жить.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я от одной кошки около ста штук вынянчал. Два раза в год рожала по 3-4-5 штук - считайте - 13 лет прожила, 10 со мной в одном доме. Умерла дома 1 марта этого года.
От нее каждый год оставались кошки - тоже рожали по 5 штук. Жду новых. 
Отдаю только из рук в руки, с условием возврата, если что не так. Один раз вернули - ребенок маленький тискал, душил. Отдали другим уже побольше. Часто берут в деревню или свой дом. Не все уроды, слава Богу, понимают, что это живое существо - в глаза смотрит, лапкой трогает, мышей ловит, тебе приносит - делится с тобой своей добычей. Плачет, когда больно, мурлычет, когда хорошо.


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> В кафэшку переехал жить.


Это вы с ни характерами не сошлись. Пока малёк еще кто-то накормит, пригреет, а потом куда ему идти. 
Характер и нервозность котят передаются по наследству. Впрочем, и у людей тоже.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я от одной кошки около ста штук вынянчал.


Вы это уже сто раз писали.
Некрасиво похваляться добрыми делами.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Это вы с ни характерами не сошлись.


Нет,у сына проявилась жесткая аллергия.
Коту был год.
Никто из знакомых не взял.
Вообще никто.
В приют обратились - нас назвали извергами ,мол наигрались и выбросить хотите?
В какой то черный список внесли.

У сына начались приступы тянуть дальше было нельзя ни дня.
Увез на кафэ к таджикам,помыли,причесали,купили красивую шлейку с именем,было видно что он не бродячий.
Усыпить не решился - так хоть шанс у него был.
Кот все понимал.
Не хотел идти,жался в ноги.
Но что поделать.
Сын его до сих пор вспоминает и мы тоже.


И не надо рассказывать про извергов и судить кого то.
Тем более на всю ивановскую кричать как свято живется.
Никто на земле не без греха,если не ребенок.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Вы это уже сто раз писали.


Где? Все удаляют и удаляют.
Причем оскорбления были в мой адрес, лично! Тогда как я говорил в общем смысле.

Koza Nozdri, *У меня все слова записаны. Все, что поудаляли.* Могу всё, что мне тут написали вставить заново.
Вот тут некоторые называют себя любителями кошек, а подбирают с улицы - усыпляют и кастрируют, считая это благом.
У себя пусть поотрезают и пусть с этим живут и радуются жизни! Коты разрешение на это не давали!

Ты отдал в чужие руки котенка, пристроил, но не выбросил же. А тоже самое делаю, защищаю, подкармливаю. Потому твои укоры в мой адрес беспочвенны.

Даже дети, которые приходят в этот мир с нашей помощью, нам не принадлежат. У них своя жизнь, свои задачи и предназначения. Никто не вправе распоряжаться их жизнью, бить, усыплять, отрезать. А что с котенком, который также беззащитен и хочет жить, это можно делать?Одно дело, если котейка больной, покалеченный, мучается от боли, и другое, когда он полон жизни и желания жить.
Орёт, он, видите ли, когти чешет от диван, обои рвёт, метит, писает не туда, куда вы хотите!!! Ах-ах!!!

*Всё это решаемо, если у человека есть душа, а не ледышка или комок нервов. *
Ты же решил проблему с котенком, не убил, не усыпил, не кастрировал, а отдал. Но этого тоже мало, а проверить?
Может ему дали пинка и через 5 минут выбросили на мороз?
Если тебе его жалко - сходи, проверь. Фотку сделай, ребенка успокоишь.
Мне не в тягость - узнавать о их судьбе спустя даже несколько лет. Но у каждой животинки своя судьба, как и у нас с вами.

Кстати, аллергия вызывается белком, который содержится в слюне кошек. Вместе с волосинками воздушным путем он приникает в носоглотку человека. Это не болезнь, а защитная реакция и этому есть безвредное решение.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Ты отдал в чужие руки котенка, пристроил, но не выбросил же.


По сути я его выбросил.
Попрощался в слух и высадил из авто.
Он смотрел,я отъехал и остановился.
Он сел под чью то машину и опять смотрел.
Потом какие то люди его увидели,начали звать.
Я уехал.
Все.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Могу всё, что мне тут написали вставить заново.


Вместо культурного общения все пошли на срыв,удалили не только ваши сообщения.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> а подбирают с улицы - усыпляют и кастрируют, считая это благом.


Я тоже так считаю - благо.
Клопы же тоже живые,но им свой диван никто не уступает.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А тоже самое делаю, защищаю, подкармливаю.


Это и есть зло в доброте.
У нас тысячи детей бездомных,стариков не нужных.
Умирают они.
И пофиг.
Спасем уссурийского тигра.
Давайте не будем говорить о том кто сделал плохо или хорошо,кто кому что написал.
Мы взрослые дяденьки и тетеньки.
Будем рациональны,как я и призывал ранее.

Просто делитесь своими историями,просто общайтесь и просто подарите общение пользователям.
Не отнимайте возможность свободного общения на интересную тему,с таким количеством точек соприкосновения.
И это не лично вам,Андрей,это всем говорю.


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Кстати, аллергия вызывается белком, который содержится в слюне кошек.


не знаю чем там что вызывается -полгода обследований ничего не дали.
Так что закроем вопрос медицины.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Вместо культурного общения все пошли на срыв,удалили не только ваши сообщения.


ЗНАЧИТ, если это такая животрепещущая тема, то не нужно было писать мне личные оскорбления.
Мы по сути делаем общее дело, путаемся их спасти, защитить.




Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Это и есть зло в доброте.


А вот это - "зло в доброте" - уже полная чушь, выдумки!
*Добро - всегда добро! 
Хочешь сделать добро - делай! Хочешь помогать - помогай! Хочешь спасти - спасай! 
Соизмеримо своим возможностям и средствам! *Супермены - только в кино, но и они там невсесильны.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo, если есть желание разобраться в доброте человеческой,то прошу в отдельную тему.
Давайте уже про кисок,мохнатых и лысых.
Если что я * про* животных)


----------



## SNS-amigo

> Не отнимайте возможность свободного общения на интересную тему,с таким количеством точек соприкосновения.
> И это не лично вам,Андрей,это всем говорю.



Спор — это не ссора, это достижение общего понимания и взаимопонимания.
Форум — это место для общения и споров с целью решения каких-то животрепещущих проблем.
Ссориться ни с кем не собираюсь, но я имею право высказать свою точку зрения. Я её высказал. 

Если посты опять будут удалены, *НИКОМУ НИ В УПРЁК*, то грош - цена теме, форуму и обществу в целом.

Я рассказывал про своих кошек, согласно теме, ты поставил мне это в упрек, хотя тех постов тоже нет. Осталась малая часть. Так если мне не даете говорить, то что мне остается? Заткнуться? Спасибо.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Спор — это не ссора, это достижение общего понимания и взаимопонимания.
> Форум — это место для общения и споров с целью решения каких-то животрепещущих проблем.


А то что не по теме - не в счет?
Теперь упражняйтесь.
Только в рамках приличия.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Я приводил *слова Махатмы Ганди о животных и обществе*, со своим личным дополнением. Их тоже не вижу.
Всё, больше вопросов не имею - я ушел из темы.
Упражняйтесь в способах кастрации, эфтаназии и убиения котят без меня.

Съездите в Данию и посмотрите, как там жирафов разделывают на глазах у детей. Вот оно евро-добро.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Я приводил слова Махатмы Ганди о животных и обществе, со своим личным дополнением. Их тоже нет.
> Всё, больше вопросов не имею - я ушел из темы.
> Упражняйтесь в способах кастрации, эфтаназии и убиения котят без меня.


Вы не пенсионер?
А то похоже.
Советский союз разворовали.
Хто?
А не знаю...

В чем добро?
в том что человек прикормил бездомную кошку и она пережила зиму,она дала потомство в 40 котят которые замерзли мучаясь?
а нет.
У нас бабулька в Черемушках собачек жалела.
Прикармливала.
Летом двоих детей насмерть разорвали.
Хорошо что собачки выжили,а то бабушка бы расстроилась.
Они же не виноваты ни в чем,божий создания.
А дети?
Ну че,похоронили,всплакнули.
Мужика что потом начал их валить засудили за жестокое обращение.


А еще история.
Я как про своего кота рассказал одним знакомым,которые все из себя защитники животных.
Прямо карали они меня,гнусили,говорили что плохо мы старались (хотя сами что то кота не взяли),что не может у ребенка такая рекация на несчастного котика быть.
Что надо было еще потерпеть,пока не найдете куда деть (похорон что ли ждать надо было?)
Так вот.
Выяснилось,что они имея три кота и две собаки купили новую квартиру.
И дабы дорогой ремонт не портить оставили животных жить в квартире родителей которые уехали на год в Болгарию,и вот родители собираются назад.
А выяснилось что животные все это время сидели там,кормили их раз в неделю и писали и какали они там же,впятером.
Выяснилось когда убираться понадобилось и вдруг пожаловались как убираться тяжело...


Вот к чему я это все.
Меня всегла немного настораживают рассказы святых...ну или ярых защитников живтоных.
Как правило все их добро оборачивается во зло.
А то и горе.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Вы не пенсионер?


Все там будем.

Такими рассуждениями... 
Тогда и людям на форуме помогать не надо. Все равно помощь потом окажется пустой тратой времени и сил, электричества, ресурсов обоих ПК, или обернется если не злом, то наказанием, что со стороны пострадавшего будет воспринято как зло. 
Зачем все это? Всё равно комп когда-то сломается, диск навернётся, система полетит, свет выключат, все умрём, кто-то и не дожив до пенсии, не отдохнув от рабочих будней, от маразма начальства и тупости подчиненных...

Ну, блин, поезжайте в Киев, там сейчас умных много, им не то, что кошек и собак, людей не жалко, калечат, убивают направо и налево.


----------



## Sfera

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> то не нужно было писать мне личные оскорбления.


 ругательных слов не применяла!
просто следим дружно за языком, и никто не в обиде будет



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> поезжайте в Киев


нет уж, лучше Вы к нам..


----------



## Кирилл

Ага)
Приезжайте.
Мы вам котика подарим.


----------



## Сашка

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Мы вам котика подарим.





> я *люблю* собак..
> всегда готов
> сразу тр* несколько котов...
> да я зоофил не говори,
> лучше мне собачку подари


© Е.....


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Но говорят что животным просто бестолковки откручивают и все.


Бабули что ли ?


----------



## Кирилл

machito написал(а):


> Бабули что ли ?


Они самые.
Немного переформулировал название темы,давайте и обсудим.


----------



## OLENA777

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> У меня один кот прожил лет 5, другой чуть меньше, но потом убежал драться, еще одного не выпускали из квартиры - почти 19 лет прожил с нами.
> Еще недавно был Барсик, вообще как брат, 4 года в своем доме прожил со мной, крупный, добрый, ласковый, но врагам отбор давал - родину защищал.
> Никогда никого не кастрировали, и жили с ними в одной семье, в дружбе и любви, насколько это позволяют нам наши разные виды животных существ.
> 
> Всё дело в отношении, если кто-то взрослый, относится к домашнему животному как к вещи-тряпки-игрушке, которую можно кидать, бросать, резать, то ему и кастрировать и убить маленькую животинку ничего не стоит. Какими станут, глядя на него, его дети, внуки — и так понятно.
> 
> *Моральный облик человека можно узнать по тому, как он относится к животным, которые меньше и слабее его. *
> Варианты эпитетов для тех, кто безжалостен к животным: патологический эгоист, садист, деградант, убийца.
> Наказание: по статье 245 УК. Хотя этого мало, ИМХО, наказание тут должно быть равнозначным содеянному.


Мы с тобой похожи по отношению к животным.


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Они самые.
> Немного переформулировал название темы,давайте и обсудим.


Не, я не верю что есть такие пожилые изверги, тем более женского пола.
А вот за кастрацию скажу однозначно, люди которые так поступают очень опасные для общества, 
с такой же лёгкостью они могут и на человека переключиться. 
В принципе хомо-сапиенс, пусть сами разбираются меж собой, почему животные должны страдать из-за (наших) прихотей !?
П.С. выводы давно сделаны. Человечеству ни что и никто не угрожает, оно само себя уничтожит, 
программа заложена на уровне ядра, прописан скрытый скрипт, setup и autorun.inf неизбежны. 
Нужно лететь на марс пока есть время


----------



## Сашка

Для кошаков таблетки специальные есть, чтобы им не хотелось


----------



## Кирилл

А таблетками = химией пичкать нормально что ли?
Странные гуманистические понятия...



machito написал(а):


> В принципе хомо-сапиенс, пусть сами разбираются меж собой, почему животные должны страдать из-за (наших) прихотей !?


Я бы согласился если бы животное не жило у хомо сапиенса.
Или не мешало другим хомо сапиенсам.
А то почему то никто не опроверг ни одного моего и Машиного аргумента.
Эгоизм чистой воды.
Вы в данном случае думаете только о своей добродетели и купаетесь в лучах собственного света - ой как нехорошо.
Мы же не ратуем за кастрацию например слонов в Индии.

Я давно за такую идею:
Каждый владелец животины обязан зарегистрировать животное,отчитываться о его здоровье проходя соответствующие анализы.
Каждый владелец животного обязан отвечать за потомство своего питомца.
И не так что я вот пристроил котенка/собачку/поросенка а сколько они там дальше нарожают и куда денут мне уже не важно.
Нет,давайте говорить о реальной ответственности.

Давайте держать ответ за какашки птомцев в которых утопают парки и дворы.
За бездомных животных.
Которые дичают,болеют,разносят инфекцию и представляют реальную угрозу для общества.
В частности для наших же с вашими детей.

Животноводы пусть скидываются на содержание и лечение бездомных животных - я не держу к примеру и потомство бездомных не увеличиваю.
А те кто за свободу четырехлапых как раз этим и занимаются.
Вот пусть и оплачивают содержание разного рода популяций.

И не травите тараканов - они то же не виноваты что вам не нравятся.

По мне все подобные выступления о том что это зло чистой воды лицемерие.
Уж извините за прямоту.
Лицемерие и есть лицемерие.


----------



## Сашка

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А таблетками = химией пичкать нормально что ли?


ну одевай тогда своему кошаку презик каждый раз када ему захочется)))) или открывай ферму по разведению котов))))

А таблетки и женщины пьют, давай и им тоже запретим, а то не гуманно, мы то не пьем, а им приходится - дискриминация. Пусь всех рожают или на аборты ходят, вот это будет гуманно))))))


----------



## machito

Кирилл, да чё впадать в полемику! Каждый знает что это не правильно но тем не менее делают, как ты и говоришь лицемерие.
Человеческая сущность такова, но все мы разрушители, так или иначе (выражаюсь философски) 
да и что там о животных говорить, людям бы хоть прийти в согласие и единение.


----------



## Sfera

machito написал(а):


> Каждый знает что это не правильн


я не каждый, я особенная)), и я так не считаю
лучше было кастрировать жирафа в зоопарке, чем убивать его, разрезать на части и кормить им хищников на глазах у детей. Даже если это сделать практически сложно.
Причины были мною озвучены выше.

А вы правдолюбцы и гринписовцы, особо те, которые живут в квартирах а не в частных домах, подберите с улицы бродяжек и воспитывайте-потом и поговорим.



OLENA777 написал(а):


> Мы с тобой похожи по отношению к животным.


та ну)))), кушаешь своих птичек то, да?
тока не говори, что в магазе курей для еды покупаешь

кстати, собачники наверняка есть на форуме, которые своим питомцам купируют уши и хвосты. Или раньше так делали, для выставок или по другим причинам. Например, драчливым породам обрезают коротко ушки, чтобы оппонент не порвал во время дискуссии. Где вы, любители призовых собачек?


----------



## dzu

Sfera написал(а):


> Где вы, любители призовых собачек?


тута )) у мну стаффордшир американский - 14 лет прожил и да .. призер , драчун ( через день цеплялся с соседским кавказцем , одного ротвейлера за малым не придушил.. , супруга научена уже была - примочки разьема при драке знает , выжил тот ротвейлер).


----------



## Sfera

dzu, у меня тоже стафф был, потому знаю о необходимости купирования ушей, иначе оторвут
замечательная порода в умных руках.
Мой стал драчливым после знакомства с одногодками щенками, они его вдвоем подрали, не смогла расцепить, мне палец прокусили, Кукуню моего потом долго лечила. Говорят, достаточно одного прецедента драки. Потом гуляли в наморднике.

Фотка плохая, старая. Но я помню свою собаку, прошло уже 12 лет как его не стало. Больше заводить не буду.


----------



## machito

[B]Sfera[/B], чем больше вас слушаю тем больше вы загадка


----------



## OLENA777

Sfera написал(а):


> я не каждый, я особенная)), и я так не считаю
> лучше было кастрировать жирафа в зоопарке, чем убивать его, разрезать на части и кормить им хищников на глазах у детей. Даже если это сделать практически сложно.
> Причины были мною озвучены выше.
> 
> А вы правдолюбцы и гринписовцы, особо те, которые живут в квартирах а не в частных домах, подберите с улицы бродяжек и воспитывайте-потом и поговорим.
> 
> 
> та ну)))), кушаешь своих птичек то, да?
> тока не говори, что в магазе курей для еды покупаешь
> 
> кстати, собачники наверняка есть на форуме, которые своим питомцам купируют уши и хвосты. Или раньше так делали, для выставок или по другим причинам. Например, драчливым породам обрезают коротко ушки, чтобы оппонент не порвал во время дискуссии. Где вы, любители призовых собачек?


ДА-кушаю и головы им рублю потому что выращиваю их для еды.А коты и собаки призваны служить людям.И я презираю тех кто берет животное-наиграется и за не надобностью выкидывает или убивает.Не можешь держать -не бери.Кто живет в сельской мостности и держит хозяйство режет -скотину -но не убивает и не изголяется над котами и собаками потому-что они служат и выполняют свою работу.Кста-ти я всю жизнь прожила в городе в городской квартире и держала котов и собак и ежей и никаких проблем так-что ты Stera не права.


----------



## dzu

Sfera, фото собаки на ПК нет ,вот нашел ..







звали Елир , умер 2 года как - больше тоже не заводим , знакомые отдали кота (шотландца) , тоже еще тот хмырь котяра )) спящим прикинулся.


----------



## shestale

Самый добрый пес в мире.. был, а его все боялись, пока переборов свой страх не заглядывали в его глаза.


----------



## Sfera

dzu, животные - прелесть! Я после пса только кота только и могу вырастить.
Все кажутся мне в сравнении с Кукуней (это ласково, паспортная кличка Сyborg black star) не такими. Он был лучшим, самым добрым, умным. Завел брат, купил и, наигравшись, бросил им заниматься. Такую собаку надо тренировать ежедневно и несомненно дрессировать. Моя мечта о собаке сбылась , и мы с Кукуней стали лучшими друзьями. Когда его не стало, только через 5 лет я решилась на сближение с новым животным. Но только не с собакой. Теперь мой друг-кот Тимоха)).


----------



## dzu

Sfera, Елир - это тоже оф по паспорту , там еще куча имен ..как всегда в родословной а звали его все Чарлик , дочка младшая еще говорить не умела , что то похожее на имя прговаривала - вот и стали звать Чарлик )) а котяру зовут Бобс , я его кличу - "Козел"(любя конечно) .., хотя только меня признает - хозяином .


----------



## Кирилл

Сашка написал(а):


> ну одевай тогда своему кошаку презик каждый раз када ему захочется))))


Кастрация лучше презика)



Сашка написал(а):


> А таблетки и женщины пьют, давай и им тоже запретим, а то не гуманно,


Они пьют потому что это их выбор.
А животные не выбирают,человек искусственно поддерживает рост их популяции при этом совершенно не заботясь ни о себе,ни о животных.
По моему это более жестоко чем стерилизация.
Более жестоко оставить замерзать зимой или помирать с голоду щенков эдак сто пятьдесят чем одну собаку бродячую стерилизовать или усыпить если она больна.
Тем боле жестоко когда эти щенки нападают на людей когда подрастут.



OLENA777 написал(а):


> ДА-кушаю и головы им рублю потому что выращиваю их для еды.


Так это нормально.
Любое мясо которое мы едим было кем то когда то.
И действительно - никто же не отказывается от мяса.
А вегетарианцам - трава тоже живая,не ешьте ее!



OLENA777 написал(а):


> .И я презираю тех кто берет животное-наиграется и за не надобностью выкидывает или убивает.


Не,ну это безусловно.
Речь то шла об обыденной кастрации.
Если животное бездомное , больное то и об усыплении.



OLENA777 написал(а):


> я всю жизнь прожила в городе в городской квартире и держала котов и собак и ежей и никаких проблем



А в туалет собачки и коты куда ходили говорите?




OLENA777 написал(а):


> Не можешь держать -не бери.



Вот истина.
И как автомобиль - перед покупкой человек должен приобрести право и быть обучен.
И зарегистрировать животное.


----------



## shestale

А это тот, кто в настоящий момент живет с нами рядом, наш друг и охранник. Звать его Мухтар, а породы самой что ни на есть чистокровной , ..."Дворянин", так сказать, дворянских кровей


----------



## Drongo

Наверное истина где-то по середине. Поскольку кастрация\стеризация, вернее такое такое решение принимает человек для своего питомца, руководствуясь при этом своими критериями "правильно\не правильно", то всё зависит оттого каков человек сам. Если он готов заботиться о потомстве, искать нормальных хозяев, которые примут щенка\котёнка, то конечно вопрос стерилизации питомца его не побеспокоит. Таблетки конечно вариант, но знаю владельца пихавшего по весне коту эту хрень и постоянную вялость кота, это плохо для него. Тем более что кот всё равно на улице выгуливался на поводке... И очень редко... Так что вопрос о кастрации для него был бы самым приемлемым.

У меня был кот, поскольку он без проблем гулял на улице, то вопрос о кастрации и пихание таблетками не вставал никогда. После него лет десять никаких питомцев не хотелось заводить. Потом отец притащил котёнка кошечку, всё норм, и она тоже гуляла по улице, но тааак рано начала приносить потомство, в год уже принесла, причём за год у неё было две "ходки". Конечно раздавать тяжело, искать хозяев и всё такое... Стерилизовали...


----------



## Кирилл

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> не знаю чем там что вызывается -полгода обследований ничего не дали.


Извиняюсь за поднятие старой темы...но может кому пригодится в жизни.
В итоге после нескольких лет был выявлен редкий вирус пневмококка (это из за которого пневмония у людей бывает).
Он являлся источником всех проблем со здоровьем,таким образом что все малейшие раздражители - аллергены,инфекции вызывали очень быструю воспалительную реакцию которая перерастала в болезнь,так как иммунитет в таком случае практически отсутствует.
При таком раскладе ребенок постоянно болеет,непонятно где и как заражаясь.
Вот такие дела,возможно еще кто то так же будет маяться и прочтет))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri, 
С 1 января 2014 года пневмококковая вакцина внесена в Национальный календарь профилактических прививок Российской Федерации.


----------



## Кирилл

Это не то.


----------



## machito

Я смотрю на это философски, мы обречены не родившись, на радость или на муки.
Мир это зло и не будет никакого порядка во веки вечные.
Как то тут выразился по поводу президентов и правителей, один известный человек,
он сказал.... чё вы мусолите и спорите кто будет кто не будет!!! Кому нужно было, тот давно уже правит этим миром,
все остальные пешки.


----------



## Phoenix

Я животных люблю.. но нянькаться с ними - ни за что ! (только со щенками (ну и котятами) могу)
АюрВеда говорит, что кто заглядывает в глаза животным и сюсюкается (ути мой холоший..) сами ставят себя на уровень животного, то есть опускают себя.
К тому же сюсюканье говорит о не о любви, а эгоизме - такие не любят людей (точнее любят только тех людей, которые им отвечают взаимностью).
Держать кота и прикармливать кошку, что бы он далеко не бегал и топить от кошки котят руками соседей и родных, но не самой (речь про одну бабулю) - это Эгоизм в высшей степени. Это подтвердилось, когда ей кот пропал. Вы не поверите - прийдёт с работы и рыдает..тихо так.. Женщине 7-ой десяток.. Дочка не выдержала пошла на рынок, принесла котёнка. началась вторая серия.. Но мы, то есть я, это поправили.. теперь заходит только в гости. Хороший кот Калиф (рыжий с белым), но она его подпортила. Я наказывал сознательно - жалко, но надо. По столам лазить не дело и на диване валяться. Тем более знает (бабуля) что мне это не нравится. Вот такие любители животных бывают.


----------



## Sfera

Глядя в глаза взрослой особи, особо не посюсюкаешь. 


Phoenix написал(а):


> К тому же сюсюканье говорит о не о любви, а эгоизме -


 это тоже индусы заповедуют?
Кстати, чем плохо быть эгоистом? Я не люблю всех подряд, и что? Животных люблю больше, чем людей. Люди жестоки и развращенны сознательно, это отвращает


----------



## kmscom

у меня кошка живет. стерилизованная и без ногтей на передних лапах. живет в квартире, других её сородичей нет, так что она довольна. в противоположной особи не нуждается, мышей ловить не надо, хозяин никогда не кричит за испорченные вещи и мебель, прыгать на гардины не запрещено, еда всегда в миске. ешь спи играй, еще и туалет другие чистят

PS все операции сделаны в лечебнице под полным наркозом


----------



## Phoenix

kmscom написал(а):


> у меня кошка живет. стерилизованная и без ногтей на передних лапах.


Это не кошка уже. А вы уже и не.. хозяин кошки.. Ну такое даже кошке на ум не придёт..


Sfera написал(а):


> Животных люблю больше, чем людей.


Вот, вот.. О том и говорю. Животным то угодить не трудно. А вот ваши родители, братья, сестры, дети - они что не люди ? Вы ? Да, безусловно есть люди злые, корыстные даже мерзкие.. но Ведьтычеловек ! Животные не обманывают не от того, что они хорошие, они просто не умеют этого делать, потому что у них нет разума и у них нет проблемы выбора..


Спойлер: урок впрок



43 Вы слышали, что сказано: люби ближнего твоего и ненавидь врага твоего.
44 А Я говорю вам: любите врагов ваших, благословляйте проклинающих вас, благотворите ненавидящим вас и молитесь за обижающих вас и гонящих вас,
45 да будете сынами Отца вашего Небесного, ибо Он повелевает солнцу Своему восходить над злыми и добрыми и посылает дождь на праведных и неправедных.
46 Ибо если вы будете любить любящих вас, какая вам награда? Не то же ли делают и мытари?
47 И если вы приветствуете только братьев ваших, что особенного делаете? Не так же ли поступают и язычники?
48 Итак будьте совершенны, как совершен Отец ваш Небесный.
(Матф.5:43-48)





Sfera написал(а):


> Кстати, чем плохо быть эгоистом?


*Эгои́зм* (от др.-греч.Εγώ — «я») — поведение, целиком определяемое мыслью о собственной пользе, выгоде, когда индивид ставит свои интересы выше интересов других. Противоположностью эгоизма традиционно считается альтруизм. (остальное от лукавого)


Sfera написал(а):


> Люди жестоки и развращенны сознательно, это отвращает


Мы все люди и мы все очень жестоки.. увы. (про остальное каждый сам знает)


----------



## kmscom

Phoenix написал(а):


> Это не кошка уже


а если собаке купировали уши и(или) хвост, это не собака?


----------



## shestale

kmscom написал(а):


> стерилизованная и без ногтей на передних лапах


Жуть..., это все от лени хозяев или недоразумения.
Когти можно ведь подстригать, если для вас это принципиально важно, а можно просто приучить кошку точить свои когти только в специальном месте.
п.с.
Наш кот с яйцами, а когти точит, если дома, о кусок войлока вырезанного из голенища валенка и прибитого к стенке в укромном месте...., а собака с ушами и хвостом.


----------



## Phoenix

kmscom написал(а):


> а если собаке купировали уши и(или) хвост, это не собака?





> Вторая причина связана опять-таки с внешним видом, но немного с другой стороны. Собака с обрезанными ушами выглядит грозной. По ней невозможно определить, испуганная она, агрессивная или дружелюбная. Ведь именно по положению ушей и хвоста можно понять настрой животного. А если их нет, то и сделать правильные выводы очень сложно.


Для бойцовых собак это необходимость - в бою это уязвимые места, которые пострадают в первую очередь.


> Купирование ушей у собак в некоторых странах Европы (например, в Великобритании) признано негуманным и запрещено. Исключением считаются операции по ветеринарным показаниям. А с 2007 года запрещено еще и купирование хвостов. Купирование хвостов в Великобритании пока еще возможно для собак, находящихся на службе в армии, для некоторых рабочих охотничьих собак. На породные выставки не допускаются собаки с купированными ушами или хвостами, рожденные после апреля 2007 года.


Если вы любите животных, то оскопите и себя. То есть вы не любите их иначе вы бы это примерили на себя. Сочувствие именно так работает. То что сделали вы эгоизм и расчёт. Что бы вам было хорошо.


----------



## kmscom

Phoenix написал(а):


> Что бы вам было хорошо.


что бы нам (мне и кошке) обоим было хорошо

но разговор не о чем, переливание из пустого в порожнее, каждый останется при своем мнении.


Phoenix написал(а):


> бойцовых собак


а для чего эти собаки? чтобы обрезать уши и хвост?


----------



## Кирилл

kmscom написал(а):


> а для чего эти собаки?


Кстати тоже не понимаю.
Особенно не понимаю собак - эдакие крысы маленькие,прямо раздражают такие пародии на псов - зато тявкают так противно)))
По мне пес есть пес - ни к чему его резать,крошить,оболванивать.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Кстати тоже не понимаю.


Сейчас это просто дурацкая мода. Сам грешен, когда-то своему боксеру уши и хвост тоже купировал, а сейчас противник этого.
Раньше, когда собака, а купировали это только сторожевым псам, охраняла скот от волков, это было необходимо, что бы защитить саму собаку, что бы она была менее уязвима в бою.
Очень давно разговаривал с заводчиков азиатских овчарок, так он рассказывал, что хвост просто отрубали топором или ножом, а уши даже не резали, а просто откручивали, взяв только что родившегося щенка за уши обеими руками и прокручивали щенка между рук несколько раз, пока уши не обрывались. На мой вопрос, а как же, ведь ему наверное больно, да и умереть может, он ответил, что щенку не особо больно, а если не выживет, то значит плохая собака...вот такой можно сказать, жутковатый естественный отбор.


----------



## Phoenix

kmscom написал(а):


> что бы нам (мне и кошке) обоим было хорошо


Это вам сама кошка сказала ?  А когда она постареет и покинет вас (или уйдёт, пропадёт, украдут..), что останется от неё ? То бы котята были.. А что безпородная что ли, почему бы не разводить, если порода ? Вот до чего эгоизм доводит.. Ни себе, ни людям..


----------



## Sfera

Ой, да хорош уже со своим эгоизмом.


Phoenix написал(а):


> А вот ваши родители, братья, сестры, дети - они что не люди ?


и что, что они люди? К чужим детям я равнодушна, люблю только своих. Родители мои умерли, братья самодостаточны. Я люблю своих родных, но причем тут масса людская в общем?
Все люди разные, вы даже бабку осуждаете, которая по котенку плачет, она действует вам на нервы, вы раздражаетесь-это тоже эгоизм. 
Эгоизм живет в каждом. И в вас, уважаемый тоже.


----------



## Кирилл

А вообще порою доводы гуманизма утопичны.
А если брать глобально то и смертельны.
Давайте прямо ответим на вопрос,без высокоморальных изысков:
Лучше кастрировать,усыпить одно животное или позже целое потомство?
Мне кажется ответ очевиден...


----------



## Ephemera

Читала-читала, поняла что промолчать не смогу)
Противники кастрации животных - вы думаете, им не по барабану? Я что-то не верю, что они от этого морально страдают))
А пользы от этого гораздо больше, чем вреда, для них же самих. 
Бизнес в расчет не берется (заводчики). Вот как раз без конца рожающих сук жальче...
Ну и кошек, конечно. Особенно когда это неуправляемо.
Усыплять? Несомненно! Неизлечимо больных и мучающихся. Для того, чтобы в этом убедиться, хватило собственных граблей...


----------



## Phoenix

Из за таких страдальцев-любителей и появляются бездомные твари. Не хочешь брать на себя заботу о потомстве - не бери животное. А кастрировать и топить == одно и тоже на кармическом уровне. Понимайте.
Я от темы не ухожу - ой ответ не надо этого делать ! А как я это выражаю.. уж как получается. Вы же тему создали не для того что бы поласкательствовать друг другу, правда ?
Одна женщина (на самом деле их много) подкармливает кошек у себя под окном. Я спрашиваю - зачем ? Ведь люди видят, что бедолаги не пропадут и подкидывают. То есть своей любовью способствуют появлению бродячих животных.
А что бы вы ответили на вопрос - отстреливать бродячих котов и собак или нет ? Это тоже самое, что и кастрировать. Почти (растянуто во времени только).


----------



## Sfera

Phoenix написал(а):


> Из за таких страдальцев-любителей и появляются бездомные твар


это из-за вас что ли?


Phoenix написал(а):


> А что бы вы ответили на вопрос - отстреливать бродячих котов и собак или нет ?


а что, других вариантов нет?)) взять домой, например? У вас логика угловатая, как квадрат. Что не параллельно вам, то перпендикулярно. Учитесь любить и сострадать, вам такое чувство не присуще


----------



## Phoenix

Sfera написал(а):


> а что, других вариантов нет?))





Sfera написал(а):


> это из-за вас что ли?


Ога


----------



## Phoenix

Sfera написал(а):


> Ой, да хорош уже со своим эгоизмом.


Эго бывает истинным и ложным, в этом все разночтения. Возможно вас заинтересует это (напрямую к теме не относится).
1. Формирование благостного характера (20927 загрузок) 307.6 MB
7. Карма в страсти и невежестве (7769 загрузок) 318.4 MB
7. Очищение сознания (19242 загрузок) 327.2 MB


----------

